# I found it.



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a universial gator blade for my yard-man!!!!!! It fits right on and I can't wait to cut and see how good it cuts!!!

What cuts better? A gator or a ninja?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i have to tell you, haha a stock blade works just as good for me as a gator. but yeah those mtd blades ain't crap


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

In my opinion, the Ninja blade isn't worth the money. Not only is it a pain in the ass to sharpen (I use a 4" disc grinder to sharpen them), but it just doesn't work that well. The Gator blades work pretty good on most mowers, but there are also some decks that they just don't work well with. We have been selling the 30" Gator blade for the Murray mid engine riders like crazy because they mulch about 10x better than the Murray mulcing blade.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, while i find a stock craftsman mulcher blade works just as good as a gator blade for me. matter of fact the thing is still sharp.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

What cuts better? A gator or a ninja?


gator blades are far better than the ninja ,, gator blades are thicker i think the ninja blades do what the were sold to do mulch , but not made to last , like bb said they suck to sharpen , if youre not carefull when you sharpen the small top cutting edge the grinder will kick back on you and scare the hell outta you , also the ninja will bend really easy . all i use to sharpen blades is a hand grinder . i have regular blade grinder but i dont like it , i usually sharpen about 3 to 4 hundred blades a summer all with vice and makita ,,,


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

good for you scott, buy me a new one for my mower now
im at school lol


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I should get annother gator than the ninja. But it does cut good.


----------



## KHALIFA (Nov 9, 2006)

Can I know from where i can get spare parts for NiNJA RO 01 ??


----------



## KHALIFA (Nov 9, 2006)

:dude:


KHALIFA said:


> Can I know from where i can get spare parts for NiNJA RO 01 ??


----------

